# Cost to clean an apartment



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

I am renting a furnished apartment. I got a monthly rate - still not a great deal, but Mexico is new to me, I'll do better next time. I did save money by getting out of hotel living somewhat quickly. 

There is no cleaning included because of the monthly rate. The building handyman approached me and said his wife would clean my apartment for 200 pesos.

200 pesos is not a lot of money. However, I imagine she would be in and out in at most an hour (the apartment is not large). Basic sponge work in the bathroom and kitchen (not doing dishes, just cleaning the surfaces), then sweep and mop the floor.

Given what wages are here, does 200 pesos sound like too much?


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

Based on your estimates, 200 pesos an hour is a very good (unheard of) wage. However, there has to be a bottom, and 200 pesos has to be close to it. Maybe ask her to include any dirty dishes, dust everything, etc. Also, it might buy you a little good will from the handyman, which never hurts.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

UrbanMan said:


> I am renting a furnished apartment. I got a monthly rate - still not a great deal, but Mexico is new to me, I'll do better next time. I did save money by getting out of hotel living somewhat quickly.
> 
> There is no cleaning included because of the monthly rate. The building handyman approached me and said his wife would clean my apartment for 200 pesos.
> 
> ...


For comparison, I pay $250 pesos for about 5 hours work, cleaning my house once a week. She gets some fringe benefits: I pay her every week whether I am here or not, she is paid even if she is sick and can't come, she gets one week a year off with pay, she gets an aguinaldo, and I often loan her money.

In addition I am also currently paying education expenses for her son, but that is entirely separate from her salary.

$200 pesos for an hour seems high to me. Maybe offer 100 and settle for 150.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Bodega said:


> Also, it might buy you a little good will from the handyman, which never hurts.


There is that.




tundragreen said:


> For comparison, I pay $250 pesos for about 5 hours work, cleaning my house once a week. She gets some fringe benefits: I pay her every week whether I am here or not, she is paid even if she is sick and can't come, she gets one week a year off with pay, she gets an aguinaldo, and I often loan her money.


I've read that there are some strange rules/laws surrounding maids in Mexico, which I am determined to avoid.



tundragreen said:


> $200 pesos for an hour seems high to me. Maybe offer 100 and settle for 150.


I may do something like that. The big thing for me is the floors, with the windows open most of the day, the dust factor is substantial. Maybe 50 or 80 pesos for a basic sweep and mop is fair?


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

You don't know how long she'll be there though for sure, right? One hour is your estimate, not hers?
I expect your cleaning lady will give you more time than you think, but you can probably negotiate the price down a little first if you want. Or just pay the $10 per week, that shouldn't blow your budget. 

If you hire her you're getting the "known" cleaning lady that does other apartments in the same building. She has a reputation that's worth more than just your job. She can't afford to be suspected of stealing things. If you find your own person and bring her in you don't have that implied reliability. It's worth something.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

UrbanMan said:


> I've read that there are some strange rules/laws surrounding maids in Mexico, which I am determined to avoid.


I think it's just general employee law. Your maid is your employee, you have to give her two weeks notice and the aguinaldo, that's all I know about.

Last year I hired my maid in late September, didn't know about the aguinaldo, and she didn't ask for one. Starting this late in the year, your maid wouldn't qualify for one or if you giver her one you'd pro-rate it and it would only be 40 pesos or something.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Please do not try to avoid the compensation laws. All employees are entitled to aquinaldo and finiquito, among other things. You may wish to read up on those things, and Rollybrook.com is still a good source of information on the topic.
You may be surprised that she will take more than an hour; perhaps several, and will clean like you have never seen before, if she is typical. Be sure to have cleaning supplies available, like cloro, muriatic acid, latex gloves, mops, brooms, sponges, etc.,, etc. 
Our maid of 10 years did it all....laundry, dishes, windows, ironing, floors, plant watering, etc. in about 5 hours, once each week. We paid her 250 pesos, but that was three years ago, before we left. Every year, she got an aguinaldo, vacation & holiday pay, plus other gifts. When we left, her finiquito for the 10 years was something like 7000 pesos & worth every centavo. We miss her, and her extended family.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

eastwind said:


> You don't know how long she'll be there though for sure, right? One hour is your estimate, not hers?


That is true, it is my estimate. But, sweeping a floor, mopping, sponging down a not terribly dirty shower and a not terribly dirty kitchen - I've done these tasks in my life, if I am off, it might be by 30 minutes. Let's say I'm wildly off, someone could be extremely thorough and work at a very slow pace, it would be 2 hours tops.



RVGRINGO said:


> Please do not try to avoid the compensation laws.


I would avoid them by not having an employee. I do want to understand the law. Is there an over/under on how many hours per month equates to someone being an employee?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Be sure to have cleaning supplies available, like cloro, muriatic acid, latex gloves, mops, brooms, sponges, etc.,, etc.


The wonderful lady who cleans my apartment squeaky clean once a month brings her own cleaning supplies and won't let me reimburse her.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> The wonderful lady who cleans my apartment squeaky clean once a month brings her own cleaning supplies and won't let me reimburse her.


Yes exactly. Why should I pay if I have to run around and buy everything? I pay to save myself time - yes?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

UrbanMan said:


> Yes exactly. Why should I pay if I have to run around and buy everything? I pay to save myself time - yes?


I don't understand your response, UrbanMan. I was complimenting the generosity of the woman who helps me keep my home in shape. The fact that she takes it upon herself to buy the supplies she prefers to use (and which are kept at my apartment for her use) is to her credit. Keep in mind that she refuses to let me reimburse for these items. Ordinarily I would expect to buy the supplies myself.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

My response is it is time. If I am going to run around and have to buy 8 things, I might as well just continue clean the place myself. I am sure a local cleaning woman knows how to get much better bargains on everything.

If this in not normal in Mx, I will learn I suppose. In estados unidos, if you hire someone to clean your house, they don't give you a shopping list.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> Yes exactly. Why should I pay if I have to run around and buy everything? I pay to save myself time - yes?


Do you have a busy schedule? Why do you need someone to clean up after you?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

UrbanMan said:


> My response is it is time. If I am going to run around and have to buy 8 things, I might as well just continue clean the place myself. I am sure a local cleaning woman knows how to get much better bargains on everything.
> 
> If this in not normal in Mx, I will learn I suppose. In estados unidos, if you hire someone to clean your house, they don't give you a shopping list.


In Mexico, it's not common for a person who comes to clean your house to provide their own supplies. I wouldn't consider it a great burden to pick up cleaning supplies for her when I do my regular food shopping. It's certainly a lot less work than spending hours cleaning my apartment as my wonderful señora does, and she certainly does a far better job than I would do. I guess we have different priorities.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Zorro2017 said:


> Do you have a busy schedule? Why do you need someone to clean up after you?


Do you clean your house? Or does your lovely wife do so? Or someone else?


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> I guess we have different priorities.


Do we? I am looking to spend money to get someone to do something for me - is that different that you? 

If the list of rules and requirements gets extensive - I think it is valid to ask - what am I really getting?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

$200 pesos for one hour work is way over the rate...by the hour but in Mexico people tend to pay for the job or for the day. I doubt anyone will come to clean your house for 50 pesos which is the going rate by the hour more or less..
Instead of looking for a 50 peso woman pay $150 and have her clean your clothes and do things you do not want to do. make her work for 3 hours and you are in the range of wjat that person should be paid.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

UrbanMan said:


> …
> I would avoid them by not having an employee. I do want to understand the law. Is there an over/under on how many hours per month equates to someone being an employee?


It is not how many hours they work per week or month that determines their rights under employee law. It is how regular the work is. If they come in regularly for work they are an employee. If it is someone like a plumber who comes only occasionally when something goes wrong they are not employees.

Employees are legally entitled to an aguinaldo at the end of the year equal to the equivalent of two or three weeks pay. e.g. If they work one day a week for $250 pesos an aquinaldo of $500 or $750 would be appropriate. In addition if you let them go (or they leave, I think) after a year or more you owe them one weeks equivalent for every year they worked for you. In my case, my housekeeper has been here for 8 years. If she left I would owe her 8 weeks separation pay. RV called it "finiquito". I had not heard that term, maybe because I haven't had to pay it yet.

I would not begrudge people these payments. We don't have to pay wages that are requested that are way out of line because someone thinks everyone from north of the border is rich. But we should pay what is fairly owed to hired help. And in fact they can take you to court and compel payment. Some people recommend keeping receipts and good records so that unscrupulous employees don't take advantage of you. 

I do keep a written record of payments, mainly because I am often paying in advance and it is easier to keep straight if it is written down. But I have never dealt with anyone that I had to worry about. I even loaned my plumber/painter a bunch of money and he paid me back in labor over 6 or 8 months.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

UrbanMan said:


> Yes exactly. Why should I pay if I have to run around and buy everything? I pay to save myself time - yes?


Maybe the employees don't have the money for the cleaning supplies.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> The wonderful lady who cleans my apartment squeaky clean once a month brings her own cleaning supplies and won't let me reimburse her.


Nice, but unusual, I think.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

UrbanMan said:


> My response is it is time. If I am going to run around and have to buy 8 things, I might as well just continue clean the place myself. I am sure a local cleaning woman knows how to get much better bargains on everything.
> 
> If this in not normal in Mx, I will learn I suppose. In estados unidos, if you hire someone to clean your house, they don't give you a shopping list.


We are fortunate in that our village has a couple of trucks making the weekly rounds selling cleaning supplies and tools. (mops, brooms, etc.)


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

UrbanMan said:


> My response is it is time. If I am going to run around and have to buy 8 things, I might as well just continue clean the place myself. I am sure a local cleaning woman knows how to get much better bargains on everything.
> 
> If this in not normal in Mx, I will learn I suppose. In estados unidos, if you hire someone to clean your house, they don't give you a shopping list.


I have two dear friends (both Latin American) who clean houses as their business, one in the US, one in Toronto. They work independently, not with an agency. They both have primarily upper scale clients. They actually do give their clients a shopping list of supplies, as the cleaning supplies for each home remain in that home, some clients are very particular about which cleaning products are used, etc.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> Do you clean your house? Or does your lovely wife do so? Or someone else?


No need to get upset Urbanman, I mean't no offense. Fortunately my wife is a clean freak and by that I mean she sweeps and mops daily, cleans the bathroom, the glass surfaces and tiles, keeps the kitchen spotless and washes the porch. That is an odd custom here but if you start watching you will start noticing Mexican women all over town outside with a bucket and a broom cleaning the porch and sidewalk in front of their home, it is unique to Mexico as I don't ever remember seeing this in the USA. (Perhaps someone will see this as denigrating to Mexicans living in Mexico, I hope not).

Still once a week or so she will have a neighbor come over to help clean. They will eat breakfast and chat, even though I am a brilliant conversationalist she enjoys the company of another woman from time to time, they do a lot of laughing as they work. Then she will pay her 250 pesos which Marianna will try to refuse saying that it is "too much" and saying that 200 is fine, and that is for a two bedroom house, cleaning each room, doing laundry and folding the clothes, putting them away, washing down the porch and sidewalk that surrounds our home, the bathroom, kitchen and floors.

This leaves me _looking_ for something to do. I have always been very active so I mow the lawn and trim with a weed eater, pull weeds, wash the truck just to drive down our dirt road awash with mud puddles. That is why I said what I did. A small apartment is not hard to keep clean and seeing the "rules" here it might be worth considering doing it yourself.

Another point to ponder is if you hire the handyman's wife and things don't work out, you are in the awkward position of firing her and being on the outs with the maintenance man, it could lead to an uncomfortable living situation or just being unhappy with her work and not wanting to fire her. Perhaps it would be better to browse around and try to locate someone honest by word of mouth that doesn't have a husband prowling the building all day giving you dirty looks if things go south.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

UrbanMan said:


> My response is it is time. If I am going to run around and have to buy 8 things, I might as well just continue clean the place myself. I am sure a local cleaning woman knows how to get much better bargains on everything.
> 
> If this in not normal in Mx, I will learn I suppose. In estados unidos, if you hire someone to clean your house, they don't give you a shopping list.


UrbanMan, you don't buy cleaning supplies every week. You buy them once and then they last for months in a small apartment. In terms of time spent, there is no equivalency between buying supplies and cleaning your apartment. By the time more supplies are needed, you will probably have established a relationship with your cleaner such that you can give her the money and ask her to do the buying, if you really find it too burdensome a chore.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

As I can't figure out how to respond to several posts in the same reply-

Urbanman- your maid won't get a better deal on cleaning products than you will. A bottle of cleaning solution is going to be the same price at the store for her as for you. I don't know of any maids who bring the products with them. IslaVerde is just lucky that way, it's not the norm. My maid used to bring her cleaning cloths with her, that was it.

Citlali- 50p/hr may be the going rate for maids where you live, but not everywhere. In Sayulita you will pay at least 70 pesos/ for a maid or gardener now.

Eastwind- employees qualify for aguinaldo and vacation pay after they have worked for you for a month, I believe. Just because they have started in in Sept or Nov. does not mean it is not owed, it is pro-rated.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Zorro2017 said:


> No need to get upset Urbanman,


Who is upset? Not me. Not at all.



Zorro2017 said:


> Another point to ponder is if you hire the handyman's wife and things don't work out, you are in the awkward position of firing her and being on the outs with the maintenance man, it could lead to an uncomfortable living situation or just being unhappy with her work and not wanting to fire her.


That is a good point. 

Also, the handyman's wife I am beginning to conclude could be one who likes to gossips. My Spanish is not quite good enough to grasp it all. But there is a common area toward the front gate, where in the early evening various groups informally congregate to smoke, pause before or after walking their dogs, get snail mail, etc, and she is generally a big part of all of it. She gets into my unit ... does it become part of that?


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

So Zorro, your wife and another woman keep your home spotless, do your laundry, etc. Cook your meals as well? Sounds like many hours a day spent on this. You mow your lawn (not a daily chore), do yardwork, and wash the truck (also not likely a daily thing?)
Yet you took a single guy to task for wanting to hire someone to clean his apartment once or twice a week.
I read a study that was done re division of labor in households where the husband and wife both had full-time jobs outside the home. It was found that the women still did 80% of the housework and childcare.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

> Also, the handyman's wife I am beginning to conclude could be one who likes to gossips. My Spanish is not quite good enough to grasp it all. But there is a common area toward the front gate, where in the early evening various groups informally congregate to smoke, pause before or after walking their dogs, get snail mail, etc, and she is generally a big part of all of it. She gets into my unit ... does it become part of that?


Since you seem to be willing to do the cleaning yourself, I think I would take my time in hiring someone. There is no shortage of women happy to earn money by cleaning. You will make contacts, and become more integrated into the community with every week that passes. One day, maybe in a week or two, maybe a month from now, you will come across an outstanding candidate, one you will be happy to have in your home, and you will be glad you didn't rush. 

.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

surabi said:


> So Zorro, your wife and another woman keep your home spotless, do your laundry, etc. Cook your meals as well? Sounds like many hours a day spent on this. You mow your lawn (not a daily chore), do yardwork, and wash the truck (also not likely a daily thing?)
> Yet you took a single guy to task for wanting to hire someone to clean his apartment once or twice a week.
> I read a study that was done re division of labor in households where the husband and wife both had full-time jobs outside the home. It was found that the women still did 80% of the housework and childcare.


For God's sake, I already have two stalkers here, I don't need another. I didn't "take a single guy to task", I have been single and cleaned my entire house. I was trying to advise someone new to Mexico about things here he may not anticipate but now is beginning to see. 

I do more than I mentioned, my wife cooks so I wash the dishes. I chop our firewood and make the fire, do the shopping, hang out the clothes, bring them in, fold them and put them away, we wash more than once a week. Our small dog has severe separation anxiety so I try not to leave her home alone any more than necessary. I won't list all that I do here.

He is now beginning to see a pattern of gossip every morning and realizes that he may become a target of that if he hired the wife of the handyman. He also may be in an awkward position if things don't work out with her. He is also asking about the pay which is high for what he needs.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

surabi said:


> I read a study that was done re division of labor in households where the husband and wife both had full-time jobs outside the home. It was found that the women still did 80% of the housework and childcare.


These studies have been around for decades. Yawn

Too many of them have a toxic undercurrent. A guy living with a woman rarely mops a floor - so he's automatically a lazy insensitive sexist pig bum?.

I've met very few women in my life who have any interest in mowing lawns, pruning trees, painting walls, washing vehicles or dealing with the trash cans. And to use Zorro's household as an example - do you really think his wife wants to be responsible for 1/2 the labor related to firewood?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

UrbanMan said:


> These studies have been around for decades. Yawn
> 
> Too many of them have a toxic undercurrent. A guy living with a woman rarely mops a floor - so he's automatically a lazy insensitive sexist pig bum?.


These studies are still around because very little has changed regarding this lamentable situation. Re your second paragraph, those are your words, not mine!


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> These studies have been around for decades. Yawn
> 
> Too many of them have a toxic undercurrent. A guy living with a woman rarely mops a floor - so he's automatically a lazy insensitive sexist pig bum?.
> 
> I've met very few women in my life who have any interest in mowing lawns, pruning trees, painting walls, washing vehicles or dealing with the trash cans. And to use Zorro's household as an example - do you really think his wife wants to be responsible for 1/2 the labor related to firewood?


I'm a woman. I mow my lawn, prune my trees, do my own gardening, painted all my interior walls, tiled all my floors, kitchen and showers, get up on my roof every spring to put on another coat of impermealizante paint, take my garbage to the dump, my car to the mechanic, check my oil and other car fluids, do my laundry, shop and cook my meals, in addition to working 35 hours a week. 
I don't do all this because I fancy being superwoman. It'd be great to have someone to share the load, unfortunately, that's not the case.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

surabi said:


> I don't do all this because I fancy being superwoman. It'd be great to have someone to share the load


And that's the thing. When a couple lives together, things do tend to get split up based on preferences and abilities.

Mowing the lawn, washing vehicles, chopping wood, having to hydrate because the tasks are physical ... versus routine cleaning up of the kitchen with a nice fan going ... my sense is the studies are all about measuring time ... but what about taking into account how hard the work is? 

But I'll never convince two women, will I?

I will say, I am sure there are many households where women allow themselves to be taken advantage of. Maybe rooted in selecting their man based on the wrong criteria in the first place?

Last point, and getting somewhat back to the original topic, I mopped the floors today (including the shower floor). Not to A+ quality, but plenty of dirt was removed, if the darkness of the mop water was any indication. Done in ten minutes, didn't even try to do it fast, just got on with it.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

surabi said:


> I read a study that was done re division of labor in households where the husband and wife both had full-time jobs outside the home. It was found that the women still did 80% of the housework and childcare.



The study is outdated, what if the couple is married, both work full time jobs and they are gay men, who does the dishes?

As I said, I look for things to do around here. Wood is a never ending task as it must be made into kindling to start a fire. My wife loves potted plants but doesn't like handling dirt so I fill the pots and plant them, she waters. I think most households have this worked out in a peaceful way.

If a man says that he will do something, he will do it, you don't have to keep reminding him every six months.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Urbanman interviewing maids might be a fine way to meet some of the local ladies.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I chuckled at one poster's comment that much of this is about the criteria a woman uses to select a spouse. That's really what all this is about. A good man; considerate and kind in nature, may or may not be the best looking or richest guy around, but he'll help his lady get the chores done. 

On household help: I need the heavier chores done due to physical limitations and advancing years. Fortunately, my area has a very good cleaning service company. You can arrange to have maids come out and do the heavy chores on whatever timetable the householder needs. I have two cleaners come for four hours every other week. If I'm not in town, I can suspend the service with no payment obligation.
They bring their own cleaning supplies (I'm not that picky) and are employees of the cleaning service, so none of the obligations of hiring your own maid apply. I've used the service for over eight years.
It works so well for many other people that I am wondering why there aren't more enterprising people setting this kind of company up elsewhere. It's similar to the "Merry Maids" in the U.S. in the way it operates.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

"And that's the thing. When a couple lives together, things do tend to get split up based on preferences and abilities."

Unfortunately it seems that the woman is the ones who is the best at doing everything the man does not like to do... that does not leave much room for sharing does it?

I our family I do everything except coffe... I practice when I first started to work at making extremely bad coffee by putting a little salt in it.. I should have done this when fixing electricity, painting or wallpapering,,,seems that many men learned that trick centuries ago


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Traditionally men went to work and women stayed home and did the housework, you can't demonize men for creating this situation as they didn't. There are plenty of women who are total slobs when it comes to housework even if they don't work. Some women love the traditional role of keeping the house clean, some don't.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Things changed when one full time job (speaking of the U.S.) in the family would take care of the cost of living. If the man had the job, the women who stayed home usually did all the housework (except maybe heavy lifting or taking out the garbage). That was fair enough. Then it started to take two paychecks to get by and the women ended up working. That's where the trouble began. We all pretty much know how that all turned out. And here we are. lol.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Zorro2017 said:


> Urbanman interviewing maids might be a fine way to meet some of the local ladies.


I have read that many couples here in Mx started that way.

Another reason to not choose the handyman's wife ...


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> I have read that many couples here in Mx started that way.
> 
> Another reason to not choose the handyman's wife ...


And you would already know how she keeps house and cooks. I would hang out flyers immediately.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey guys: Are you looking for a housekeeper or the "love of your life", eh?
That's as bad as women looking for a "breadwinner" as numero uno.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

obviously those guys are long in the tooth.. ah ah


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

citlali said:


> obviously those guys are long in the tooth.. ah ah


Well, it works out. I'm sure there are plenty of nice ladies who wouldn't mind keeping house for/with what they may perceive as a a well off old ******. Long teeth and all!


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> Do you clean your house? Or does your lovely wife do so? Or someone else?


Sarchasm: The gulf between the author of sarcastic wit and the recipient who doesn't get it.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

lagoloo said:


> Hey guys:





citlali said:


> obviously those guys


Trust you two to read 100x more into it, than is actually there.



LoggedIn said:


> Sarchasm: The gulf between


Make that three.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

Just to kinda get back to the original question:


UrbanMan said:


> ... Given what wages are here, does 200 pesos sound like too much?


UrbanMan, read the following article and keep in mind that the Mexican minimum wage is a daily wage and not an hourly wage. Also, keep in mind that many things (from visas to traffic fines) are tied to the minimum wage. Yes, $200 is a crazy amount of money for an hour of unskilled work.
Minimum wage will increase by 8 pesos to 88.36 on December 1


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

LoggedIn said:


> Sarchasm: The gulf between the author of sarcastic wit and the recipient who doesn't get it.


You misspelled sarcasm. Your wit is noted.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

citlali said:


> obviously those guys are long in the tooth.. ah ah


I have a housekeeper and a wife so I'm seeking neither but yes, I am getting old. 

Urbanman expressed an interest in meeting local women a few weeks ago. I think a woman seeking work is a much better bet than one you might meet at a bar or online. Being a single man in Mexico can be lonely if you aren't living in a tourist town. The customs and culture of inner Mexico is quite different.

But back to the topic, 200 pesos converted today is only $10.62, really not bad when you look at it in that respect. Especially if she cleans the bathroom, kitchen, floors and surfaces. Still it s high compared with the normal "wages" here but she still has to devote a good part of her day, provide transportation, possibly child care and work, even if it is for an hour or so.

I have witnessed a really ugly exchange on another forum that will remain unnamed where a guy was really upset that his neighbor was paying 200 pesos for a maid a few years ago, "If you pay 200 pesos, soon they will all want 200 pesos!" The price of a six pack of good beer here or a little more can spread a little goodwill rather than trying to get the lowest price.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

UrbanMan said:


> Trust you two to read 100x more into it, than is actually there.
> 
> 
> 
> Make that three.


Some of this gets 100x beyond taking seriously.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

UrbanMan said:


> Trust you two to read 100x more into it, than is actually there.
> 
> 
> 
> Make that three.


As I have been saying. I have had a disagreement with Urbanman but don't carry it into every other thread, it really mucks up the forum.

I wish you well in your quest to find a good housekeeper but as has been said, take your time. Honesty is very important, there is a woman who has to be in her 70's who stands on a corner here with a sign asking to work at cleaning. I'm sure that if someone hired her for a decent wage she would be very devoted and soon become a friend as well as a servant.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I agree that having a difference of opinion with others should be just that; not become personal and not carry enmity into other topics. Everybody knows what topics shouldn't come to the dinner table tomorrow, too. May you all have a Happy Thanksgiving!

We all should should be kind and fair to everyone in our lives, but whether it is a good policy to become friends with employees is open to debate. This sometimes turns out to be a very uncomfortable situation in which the expat "employer" finds him/herself expected to also be the "patron" of an extended family, with more financial outlays than desirable. An expat friend of mine is mired in such a situation and can't figure a good way out of it. 

What happens when an elderly maid can no longer do a good job but doesn't want to quit because she needs the money and has no family to support her? That's not something I'd want to face.

Personally, I never had a maid before moving to Mexico and only occasionally used a cleaning service. I see all kinds of ways expats in a similar situation handle it here. Some can finally afford a maid for the first time in their lives and they love it. I'm just glad there's a cleaning service company in my town.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

lagoloo said:


> whether it is a good policy to become friends with employees is open to debate. This sometimes turns out to be


Earlier in this thread, some posters spoke about their maids in near-affectionate terms. If they are happy with that state, fine. What I would consider blurred lines, for others is a valid personal choice.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

UrbanMan said:


> Earlier in this thread, some posters spoke about their maids in near-affectionate terms. If they are happy with that state, fine. What I would consider blurred lines, for others is a valid personal choice.


Agree completely.

Another friend is so close to her young maid that she treats her like a daughter. She even sent her to cooking school. Outcome fine, so far.

Another was happy until her maid's gangbanger son snuck the house keys and cleaned out all the valuables in her home. 

Every scenario one can think of....happens.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

My cleaning woman started when she was 17 and single with one child now she is 34 married with 3 kids, I went to the wedding and all the christnings, helped her when she needed help, she always paid me back. I can leave for months at a time and she takes care of the house and warn me of any problem . When my husband is alone she will do whatever he needs to be done wether it is shopping , washing or cooking, I could not get that with a service.. It all depends on your needs.

She get 50 pesos an hour in Ajijic and she is happy with what she gets.. as long as we are both happy it will work.. Yes she is an employee and she knows it but we have a good relationship and she has helped me may time over the call of duty.

I know anything can happen but anything can happen with a service.. I once helped a couple who had their very expensive jewelry cleaned out report the theft and it sure looked like the person from the cleaning service had something to do with it.. It is what the MP thought ,, so no one is safe from thieves, that is a chance you take when a stranger is in your home,. any stranger..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lagoloo said:


> Agree completely.
> 
> Another friend is so close to her young maid that she treats her like a daughter. She even sent her to cooking school. Outcome fine, so far.
> 
> ...


I agree completely that one needs to be careful about the nature of relations with employees. I have had two employees since I lived in Mexico. In both cases, I feel that I knew them very well and I have extended them help that I would not have done for everyone.

One of them is a plumber/handyman who has worked for me off and on for the whole time I have had a house (8 years). A few years ago, we were doing a lot of work and he was working three days a week for about two years. In the middle of that time we were both buying motorcycles. I loaned him half of the money for his. He got the other half from his daughter in the US. He paid me back in labor over a few months. Currently, he is not working for me, but we get together for chess and dominoes once a week.

The other is a cleaning lady who has also been with me for the whole time I have had a house. She is raising her nephew, and I am currently paying for his school expenses. I also frequently give her all or part of her weekly pay in advance. She barely makes enough to pay the bills, and has trouble when larger bills are due or with unusual expenses. We both keep track of any advances and I have never had any issues with her working off the advances. She is actually not all that great a house cleaner, but she is a nice lady struggling to raise the son of a flakey sister and a no-good father. She has raised her nephew since he was an infant. And I am not very fussy about keeping the house clean so it works fine for me.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

> UrbanMan, read the following article and keep in mind that the Mexican minimum wage is a daily wage and not an hourly wage. Also, keep in mind that many things (from visas to traffic fines) are tied to the minimum wage. Yes, $200 is a crazy amount of money for an hour of unskilled work.
> Minimum wage will increase by 8 pesos to 88.36 on December 1


A good rule of thumb: pay generously but not crazily. (And keep in mind that the minimum wage is not a LIVING wage.) 

.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I've used the Spring Clean service for over eight years, and nothing has ever been stolen. I leave them alone in the house while I go shopping or to lunch. Of course, I don't leave cash or expensive jewelry lying around to tempt people. That's unfair. Anything of that nature is out of sight and/or locked up.

Sorry to hear of anyone else's unfortunate experience.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The jewelry was hidden on top of a piece of furniture and that day they came to clean the windows , one of the window was right next to the piece of furniture and higher than the piece of furniture.. 
Having expensive jewelry out of a safe is not a good idea..
The MP determine it was an inside job..but then unless you can recover the jewelry it just disappear..


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

lagoloo said:


> Another was happy until her maid's gangbanger son snuck the house keys and cleaned out all the valuables in her home.


Because of the possibility of this happening, I have never given keys to my house to ANYONE who works for me. Even the maid I had for 6 years, who is an extremely honorable person, and whom I trusted implicitly. She has 3 teenagers, and although they also seem like very nice kids, the possibility of one of their friends scooping keys the mom has around, making a copy, and returning it with none the wiser, is something I never want to have to deal with.

Better safe than sorry and avoid what could be the very uncomfortable position of having to suspect someone when you have no proof.


----------



## UrbanMan (Jun 18, 2015)

citlali said:


> My cleaning woman started when she was 17


Maybe I could help out a similar young lady.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

You nailed the problem of giving keys to anyone. You may trust that person, but how well they secure your keys is another matter. When my expat friend was cleaned out by the maid's son, the mother cried a river at the police station, firmly believing all her children were "angels". As it happened, it was discovered that he had the stolen goods, so there was no question about his guilt. A real bummer all around.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lagoloo said:


> You nailed the problem of giving keys to anyone. You may trust that person, but how well they secure your keys is another matter. When my expat friend was cleaned out by the maid's son, the mother cried a river at the police station, firmly believing all her children were "angels". As it happened, it was discovered that he had the stolen goods, so there was no question about his guilt. A real bummer all around.


That is disturbing. I am not sure how to deal with that possibility.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

It is even more disturbing that maybe she knew it as well... But the people I help report the crime had a service and the employees did not have the keys so wether it is a service or an independent person the minute someone enters your home you are vulnerable...

I rather be vulnerable that have to clean house so for me it is not an issue.. Also I do not have any valuable jewelry but I have plenty of things I would miss if they went missing.. but that is life, those are just things and life goes on.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

citlali said:


> It is even more disturbing that maybe she knew it as well... But the people I help report the crime had a service and the employees did not have the keys so wether it is a service or an independent person the minute someone enters your home you are vulnerable...
> 
> I rather be vulnerable that have to clean house so for me it is not an issue.. Also I do not have any valuable jewelry but I have plenty of things I would miss if they went missing.. but that is life, those are just things and life goes on.


You are right, of course. I, too, need a house cleaner, so we have to take certain risks to have that reward.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

It will be difficult to find someone you can trust based on your immediate need knowing no one there. Maybe hang around a place where expats gather and ask others but in the meantime I'd just buy some cleaning supplies and do my own cleaning. It doesn't take long. We had our home built and came to know the neighbors and their families in time. The man who ran the job brought his wife over to help clean and she became our regular maid, her sister in law also cleans houses but she too was busted stealing jewelry.

Today we will leave the house to Marianna while we go and shop for Christmas presents for the local kids, that way the dog won't be so stressed out being left alone. My wife knows the games that the local kids like on rainy days which we get a lot of here. Even though we trust Marianna we keep one room locked in which is our small safe box with my wife's jewelry, temptation is just too great and we don't want to be in that situation nor place her in it. We have been around Marianna for years but just recently began using her for our cleaning, we just paid for her son's eye treatment and glasses so she is very appreciative.

But we live in a farming community of 154 inhabitants and crime is very low here, almost non existent, I have never heard of a crime in our community. A large city is somewhat different but in time you should be able to find someone, once you meet some of the people there.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

There is a saying in Spanish: 
“_En arca abierta hasta el más justo peca_”

“When the treasure chest is open, even the most righteous will sin.”

I choose to be both trusting and prudent. Things of significant value will be locked away if I have someone coming to clean who is not a close friend or family member. Now if it’s my comadre Rocio coming, I’d have to double check that she’s not slipping something of value TO me, as opposed to trying to take something from me. A more generous soul I have never met. She is Mexican, living in Toronto for 15 years. She has her own business cleaning upscale homes/mansions here in Toronto. Her clients know they can trust her completely. When she was starting out, she was pretty sure some of them were “testing” her by leaving varying amounts of cash about - in places not so obvious as to be obvious, but where she would come across it. They soon realized she was as honest as they come, and they adore her and treat her well. She has keys to all these houses and would never abuse that privilege.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

It's interesting the you quote the saying, and then give an example of a lady who won't sin, no matter what temptation is offered! (smile)

Back when I was being instructed in sin and virtue, the word was that those who leave temptation out for others to sin shared the responsibility and guilt for the sin. Makes sense to me.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

lagoloo said:


> It's interesting the you quote the saying, and then give an example of a lady who won't sin, no matter what temptation is offered! (smile)
> 
> Back when I was being instructed in sin and virtue, the word was that those who leave temptation out for others to sin shared the responsibility and guilt for the sin. Makes sense to me.


I did realize there was that contradiction between saying and example. But isn’t there a saying in English that the exception proves the rule? 😉


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Pluggers by Gary Brookins for Nov 25, 2017 | Read Comic Strips at GoComics.com


----------

